

Point and Spring Simulation - ichub
http://www.ichub.io/p/physics

======
bemmu
Calling requestAnimationFrame again after drawing the previous frame gives
smoother results, no need for setInterval. You can know how much to update the
physics by seeing how much Date.now() has changed since the previous frame.

~~~
ichub
Thanks for the suggestion, I implemented it:
[https://github.com/ichub/physics/commit/5b875ea2d5e3dfa3f5a0...](https://github.com/ichub/physics/commit/5b875ea2d5e3dfa3f5a0da5ba2e701c977de94cd)

